# Help w/boiled shrimp?



## simprk (Aug 12, 2009)

Boiled some shrimp over the weekend which had great flavor, but the shells were not coming off as easily as I've had in restaurants. Anybody know the secret? Also any recipes would be great.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Butter in the boil helps. Don't over cook them.


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

when you take them out put them on ice right away it keeps them from overcooking, also add a little oil to the water it make them easy to peel imo


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

butter in the water and a few tbsp of vinegar. this helps when boiling any seafood. crabs, crawfish, shrimp. when boiling shrimp you need to watch them close as soon as they turn pink and curl up good take them out.


----------



## Trinitybayrat (Sep 12, 2007)

X2 on the vinegar..... 

Bring water in pot to a HEAVY rolling boil..... Keep flame on high, add shrimp and cook for 1 minute..... NO LONGER!! and kill the flame. Get them out fast, or for more flavor add a bag of ice to the pot to prevent over cooking and allow them to soak until they have the flavor you want.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

If you boil shrimp too long, the shell will 'shrink-wrap' to the meat. As my cousin (haha!) Trinitybayrat said, HEAVY rolling boil then add shrimp and boil for 1min. I concur with his method. After the minute I'll usually take the basket (full of shrimp, potatoes, onions, garlic etc) out, let it drain for a few seconds and then set it back in the water. I do this so that the water gets mixed and hopefully the bottom shrimp see a bit cooler water during the soak. I let them soak for ~3min, pull the basket out again, and pour the goods out to cool. Keeping them in the basket, will keep them HOT and continue to cook.

I like shrimp.

Give it another shot!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I like boiling links of sausage with all of the veggies, which are always cooked before the shrimp. The fat from the sausage seems to help the shrimp (and crawfish too) to peel easier.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you can pretty much get the water to a rolling boil with all the seasonings in it, add the shrimp, then pull it off of heat and let rest a few mins.. let drain in a colander over ice


one other thing.........almost all shrimp is treated wit ha chemical to prevent black spot and slow decay, if it is mixed to strong , it will weld the shells t othe shrimp.


if you ever buy really "sandy" feeling shrimp wash it well in fresh water before cooking, that is the lazy way the shrimp house applies the solution,,,,,,,,undiluted and right out of the bag.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Depending on how many pounds and size of shrimp.. I usually let the water boil the add shrimp, kill flame, and let the soak for 5 minutes or so.. I use louisiana seasoning in the yellow bag, Read the back it will tell you how much to use. I add lemon pepper, fresh squeezed lemon juice, and also take a fine cheese grater and grate the lemon peel into the water. Fresh garlic, and alot of butter in the water, usually stick butter. You can put ice in 1 gallon zip lock bags to immediately cool the shrimp without watering down the flavor.


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe boiling too long or leaving in the hot water too long. The throwing the ice in the water is a easy fix.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Butter in the boil helps with the shell removal, "Don't over cook them".


----------

